# A little video of yesterdays hunt in Morgan Co.



## Wjackson11x (May 8, 2017)

We had some friends come down from New York that have never been on a hog hunt.  We figured we would break them in right!


----------



## stonecreek (May 10, 2017)

Good video of a good hunt. Thanks. Richard


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 10, 2017)

Really enjoyed that !  Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 11, 2017)

Man that was awesome!!!


----------



## shawnrice (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Milkman (May 19, 2017)

great job and im sure the NY folks appreciated it.


----------



## GAGE (May 19, 2017)

I lot of fun right there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cwa1104sab (May 30, 2017)

For sure we don't have anything like that up here in NY. If you need to get more NYers into some hogs I'm all go


----------

